# What do I have.



## Ross (Dec 14, 2015)

6-'51 # no signs of chrome on fenders or tank. No holes in front fender


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2015)

b6 or streamliner with wrong seat and front fender,i think pedals are a notch down from phantom,great for ratinn or resto!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2015)

A Schwine.


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2015)

A bike that none of the off brand boyz like!!!


----------



## fattyre (Dec 14, 2015)

You have pedals I need, lol.

Is that a Pre war springer?  Struts look like the thin versions.    It's a drop center front wheel too.


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2015)

ok ok someone say it needs an acid bath


----------



## Ross (Dec 14, 2015)

Will do on the bath....I agree on front fender. Springer? Front drop center incorrect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd say you have something decomposing back into the base metals it was forged from.


----------



## Ross (Dec 14, 2015)

I hope not too far back. I hope to ride it. Wife bought it at gift shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2015)

front rim,fender and seat may have all came from the same middle weight,front fender and rimcrashed at the same time?if irs a stramliner if would have 2 holes for a rocket ray headlight,b6 had the phantom style,u might see og paint under back febder,head tube and bottom bracket


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 14, 2015)

I would get the correct parts and clean her up. If she doesn't clean then either part or restore but I would vote for restore. great find


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 14, 2015)

Only thing in the 50 or 52 catalog I can see w springer is Phantom


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> Only thing in the 50 or 52 catalog I can see w springer is Phantom




Usually when Schwinn uses the word equipped in a model description that means a springer along with other accessories. 

If a model came standard with or without truss rods, a springer could be ordered or later added. Schwinn optional equipment list.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1951_mdls3.jpg


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 14, 2015)

OK whats that narrow it down to a b model  b6 or b17?


----------



## Ross (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow great info...leaning towards some proper parts, clean and ride.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 15, 2015)

If you want to find the original color , look inside the bottom bracket, that's as out of the weather as it gets


----------



## Ross (Dec 15, 2015)

my wife found it on street at gift shop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 15, 2015)

It may have had an ACE badge, or a Peoria King badge, or... and as pointed out some items are later vintage... What's with the 4/hole Rack; Phantom chain wheel? Nice pedal blocks... once.


----------

